
Show HN: Create and Edit animated GIFs for short tutorials - atatomir
https://dev.to/atatomir/create-and-edit-animated-gifs-for-short-tutorials-425f
======
Nazzareno
Less sophisticated, but free and working:
[https://www.cockos.com/licecap/](https://www.cockos.com/licecap/)

